# kapitalchannel.de in den ersten Zügen



## Qscale (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein neues Portal aufzubauen.
Ich bräuchte jedoch einige Hinweise zur Farbgestaltung, welche Farbe würdet Ihr verwenden für dieses Themengebiet, wieviele Bilder (themenrelevante Fotos) sollte man pro Artikel verwenden.

Sind die Gliederungen der Themengebiete sinvoll gewählt?

http://www.kapitalchannel.de

Nehme gern Anregungen entgegen .


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich schieb das Thema mal rüber in die "Creative Lounge", denn im "Homepage Reviews Forum" sind nur fertiggestellte Websites zugelassen.


----------



## schleckerbeck (26. Juli 2007)

Finde die Farbwahl schon gut. Auch die klaren Linien gefallen mir. Würde bloß noch das Kapitalchannel Logo etwas aufpeppen. Einfach nur Arial is mir bissal zu fad.

Ob die Menüaufteilung sinnvoll ist weiß ich leider nicht. Bin kein Versicherungsmensch.
Du solltest dir wegen der Anzahl der Bilder überlegen, wen du mit der Website ansprechen willst. Otto-Normal-Verbraucher, oder Versicherungsmenschen oder was anderes? Der Normal-Mensch will keine endlosen Texte, sondern eher mehr Bilder (wenn man das so sagen kann) etc.pp

Weißt du was ich meine?

Gruß,
sc.


----------

